# The Press in on the way but...printer, ink, material?



## Nester (Jan 7, 2007)

Everyone has been so helpful so far and I thank you all very much. Being SO NEW to this I have learned so much from you all, unfortuneately I end up with more questions. (So sorry)

So, I have my press on order, now on to the printer. Earlier I stated that I had a hp deskjet 6122 and was warned that I have the WRONG printer and need a new one that has pigment inks. Welllllll, I went to Best Buy looking for an epson cx88 and they didn't have a clue as to what I was talking about. I ended up with a lady selling cannon's with a scanners, copier, dishwasher and trash compactor attached (ok I did add the dishwasher and trash compactor but it had EVERYTHING else) all for a measly $650.00. I could print out one heck of a photo with that set up I'll tell you.

So I tried to get some answers as to what kind of inks were used and why they were different from my hp deskjet. There we ran into a snag, the ONLY printers that used pigment ink as opposed to dye were the monster all inclusive printers.

HELP!!! All I need is a decent printer with the right kind of ink. Do I find the epson and purchase the ink elsewhere? And where pray tell to I find the right epson?

Also, I think I have the paper issue ironed out (forgive the pun), but that brings up the matter of the material of the shirt. I always thought 100% cotton was best, is that true? So far I have been wrong about just about everything.

I am VERY excited to get into this, but I really do want to do the right thing.

ANY help would be really wonderful.

Confused in Maryland,
Lisa


----------



## mrtoad (Oct 20, 2006)

You can get the Epson C88+ (which has pigment inks) for only $69.99 from Amazon with free shipping to boot. Here is a link: Epson C88+ Printer


----------



## mrtoad (Oct 20, 2006)

Forgot to mention, that is a very popular printer for this use.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

You should get the c88+.. You should get the c88+..You should get the c88+..You should get the c88+..You should get the c88+..Oh and You should get the c88+..


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

Ask for the C88+not the "CX". CX models are Epson's All in One models. I will be buying a CX because I need a scanner but if you don't the C88+ is very popular as the others mentioned. The inks can be purchased at most electronic/office supply stores under the Epson label. Several industry suppliers also have a CIS system available for the C88+ model which gives you options in the future if needed.

50/50 vs 100 should have no bearing. The Gildan 2000 T is a very popular choice in the industry. It is 100% cotton, available in many colors if needed, very price competive and available at most suppliers.

Good luck with your business!


----------



## Nester (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey Thanks!!! I did just that. I don't know what I would do with out you guys!

Happy T's to you!

Lisa


----------



## Nester (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks VERY much for the information. I think that I can get started now! I just don't know what I would do with out you all!!

Signed,
Happy in Maryland
Lisa


----------



## Nester (Jan 7, 2007)

Got it and Thank You, Thank You, Thank You!!!

I can finally get cracking!!!

Lisa


----------



## Nester (Jan 7, 2007)

Went there, did that and am THRILLED!!!!!! Thank you so much for your help!!

Lisa


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Nester said:


> Thanks VERY much for the information. I think that I can get started now! I just don't know what I would do with out you all!!
> 
> Signed,
> Happy in Maryland
> Lisa


Not so fast...that c88 printer is a small format printer 8.5x11 sheets. The t-shirt trends today are for larger images. You put an 8.5 x11 print on an xl or anything larger and it will be painfully small. Look into a larger format printer like the 1280.


----------



## Nester (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh, Thanks David. I'll check that out. Thanks again.

Lisa


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

> Look into a larger format printer like the 1280.


david you should have told her that the 1280 is a dye ink printer and if she does go with that model she should also get a bulk ink system. By the way Lisa the c88+ is about 80 bucks the 1280 is about $300 and a bulk shystem could be another $200-$300.


----------



## Nester (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey Thanks! I really don't have a huge amount of cash to start this as it is simply a side line to my current business. I have always wanted to do this and finally got the nerve to take the plunge. I think I have some neat ideas and can't wait to get started. I really don't know what I would have done with out all the WONDERFUL help from everyone. I am sure I'll have LOTS more questions to come but I also look forward to sharing great results.

Thanks again,
Lisa


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Nester said:


> that brings up the matter of the material of the shirt. I always thought 100% cotton was best, is that true?


It's a matter of preference. Either works fine with transfers, so you can use whichever (a lot of people prefer 100% cotton, though when it's come up on the forums a lot of people here like 50/50 too... so either way really).


----------



## trishtaz (Oct 16, 2006)

badalou said:


> You should get the c88+.. You should get the c88+..You should get the c88+..You should get the c88+..You should get the c88+..Oh and You should get the c88+..


Lou, I have never figured out what the difference is between the plain C88 and the C88+ ... can you enlighten?

I just ordered a refurbed C88 for $49 including a set of Durabrite inks from the Epson site. I clicked BUY before I realized it was not the +, but then I wasn't sure what the difference was anyway. For anyone looking for a cheap C88 without the +, you might want to look there (under Clearance).


----------



## mrtoad (Oct 20, 2006)

trishtaz said:


> Lou, I have never figured out what the difference is between the plain C88 and the C88+ ... can you enlighten?
> 
> I just ordered a refurbed C88 for $49 including a set of Durabrite inks from the Epson site. I clicked BUY before I realized it was not the +, but then I wasn't sure what the difference was anyway. For anyone looking for a cheap C88 without the +, you might want to look there (under Clearance).


I just spoke with Epson the other day about the differences and basically they are the same printer. For the life of me I can't remember what the difference was but even the rep said they are basically the same printer, same resolution, same inks, just about same everything.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

The C88+ is slightly faster isn't it?


----------



## mrtoad (Oct 20, 2006)

That might be the change, I can't remember. I just know they say the output is the same and they inks are the same. I have the C88+ and am happy with it.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Not so fast...that c88 printer is a small format printer 8.5x11 sheets. The t-shirt trends today are for larger images. You put an 8.5 x11 print on an xl or anything larger and it will be painfully small. Look into a larger format printer like the 1280.



I don't think the limitations of 8.5x11 (or realistically, 8x10.5) are quitew THAT bad. Prints that size still look fine on an XL in my opinion, and do still work (though yes, admittedly small) on a 2XL. Considering the price difference and potential annoyances with the 1280, the C88+ is definitely a solid option for a lower budget.




Solmu said:


> The C88+ is slightly faster isn't it?



Yes. I remember seeing the specs on it being compared; it printed like 16 pages per minute instead of 14 pages per minute or something like that. For most purposes, the same model (just slightly improved).


----------



## mrtoad (Oct 20, 2006)

Twinge said:


> I don't think the limitations of 8.5x11 (or realistically, 8x10.5) are quitew THAT bad. Prints that size still look fine on an XL in my opinion, and do still work (though yes, admittedly small) on a 2XL. Considering the price difference and potential annoyances with the 1280, the C88+ is definitely a solid option for a lower budget.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree about the size depending on the graphic you want to create. Most of my designs don't even take up a 8 1/2 x 11 and I actually will print more than one on each sheet to save cost rather than toss all that excess.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Twinge said:


> I don't think the limitations of 8.5x11 (or realistically, 8x10.5) are quitew THAT bad. Prints that size still look fine on an XL in my opinion, and do still work (though yes, admittedly small) on a 2XL. Considering the price difference and potential annoyances with the 1280, the C88+ is definitely a solid option for a lower budget.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am just following the same logic used when purchasing a printer as in purchasing a heatpress. You dont want to limit yourself right from the start and purchase twice unless you just cant wait or its not ever going to be in the budget.

Most everyone that uses a heatpress generally agrees to at least start with a 15x15 press. Why would you not do the same with your transfer output? You can always print smaller designs and gang designs on a larger format printer but you certainly cant up-size transfers on the smaller unit.

I know the c88 is a great budget machine that does a fine job, I just wanted the buyer to understand the limitations.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

> Lou, I have never figured out what the difference is between the plain C88 and the C88+ ... can you enlighten?
> 
> I just ordered a refurbed C88 for $49 including a set of Durabrite inks from the Epson site. I clicked BUY before I realized it was not the +, but then I wasn't sure what the difference was anyway. For anyone looking for a cheap C88 without the +, you might want to look there (under Clearance).


Well that is good new and bad news. Your getting full ink which would have cost you a minimum of 60 bucks. Now you have a printer and the ink.. Great deal so don't feel bad. The difference in the 2 printer is speed. The c88+ is about 5 pages faster. That's it. I think you made a good deal and if you watch the stores like best buy and office depot they have rebates on the c88+ all the time. So watch the ads. The last one was 15 bucks. Lou


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> I am just following the same logic used when purchasing a printer as in purchasing a heatpress. You dont want to limit yourself right from the start and purchase twice unless you just cant wait or its not ever going to be in the budget.
> 
> Most everyone that uses a heatpress generally agrees to at least start with a 15x15 press. Why would you not do the same with your transfer output?
> 
> I know the c88 is a great budget machine that does a fine job, I just wanted the buyer to understand the limitations.



A fair point indeed, but I think there's a few other things to consider for this one. Being able to start with a printer for $80 and having to start at $500 (bulk system needed) is a rather large difference - Bigger (in both amount and percentage) than $300 to $650 for a press. The printer almost pays for itself new with the inks as well, so it's not much of a loss if you end up needing something bigger (whereas a small press is).

Not to say your point isn't still plenty valid, it just isn't quite as, ah, cut and dry with the printers as it is with the presses =)


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

Twinge said:


> A fair point indeed, but I think there's a few other things to consider for this one. Being able to start with a printer for $80 and having to start at $500 (bulk system needed) is a rather large difference - Bigger (in both amount and percentage) than $300 to $650 for a press. The printer almost pays for itself new with the inks as well, so it's not much of a loss if you end up needing something bigger (whereas a small press is).
> 
> Not to say your point isn't still plenty valid, it just isn't quite as, ah, cut and dry with the printers as it is with the presses =)


I have to agree 100% with TWINGE here even though MotoskinGraphix makes an excellent point re larger format.

I am starting out from scratch so need to purchase printer, heat press, CORELDraw X3, teflon, start-up materials and supplies for testing and samples, etc. If I had about $3000 to invest instead of $1000 I would have a 16 x 20 paired with an Epson 1280 with CIS. Financial reality has forced some decisions that go against my desires. I will grow into a larger format system rather than over commit. Who knows...I may not like it as much as I believe I will an end up with a hobby rather than a business...doubt it though! This forum is very informative as well as motovational!


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

Colorfast said:


> I have to agree 100% with TWINGE here even though MotoskinGraphix makes an excellent point re larger format.
> 
> I am starting out from scratch so need to purchase printer, heat press, CORELDraw X3, teflon, start-up materials and supplies for testing and samples, etc. If I had about $3000 to invest instead of $1000 I would have a 16 x 20 paired with an Epson 1280 with CIS. Financial reality has forced some decisions that go against my desires. I will grow into a larger format system rather than over commit. Who knows...I may not like it as much as I believe I will an end up with a hobby rather than a business...doubt it though! This forum is very informative as well as motovational!


I think Chip has just hit the nail of every last one of the hobby to small home based business decisions. Like some of you out there, I have more time to investigate than invest. I *wanted* a 16 x 20 automatic press, a 1280 w/ CIS and a cut print VersaCamm. I *ended up* with a manual 15 x 15, no printer and my DesignTech cutter.
Nice part of being limited by funds is atleast you have to make time to learn as you hopefully earn. This forced me to take it slow and learn to fine points that you may gloss over by roaring through. The C88 will do you great as long as you understand what it is and what it can do for you. And when you do upgrade, look at it this way, you have a second machine you can still run for smaller work that would otherwise tie up your large format machine.


----------



## chriscass (Dec 26, 2006)

We use the C88+. It workds well!

Congrats and happy printing

ChrisCass


----------



## Nester (Jan 7, 2007)

You know, I can't believe the response I have gotten from one little question! I am so grateful for the discussion. I ended up with the c88+. I am in a position that I have more ideas than money. I took to heart all that I have read and decided to go with the less expensive smaller format printer because I think it makes a good start. If I end up needing a larger format printer I figured I would be in a position to buy one at that time. I plan on going bigger and better but you know what they say about the best layed plans.

Thanks to all and I hope everyones questions have been addressed.

All my best and happy printing, Lisa!!


----------



## yummerz (Jan 13, 2007)

Is there anything similar like the C88(+) as in use of pigment ink and bulk ink system but with a wider output like the 1280? I'm hesitant in purchasing the 1280 b/c it is a dye ink printer but I definitely need the width since my clients' requests are usually 2XL~5XL. 

And also, what about an all-in-one system with the forementioned? I'm on the fence with this one since someone mentioned the annoyance factor. A separate scanner might solve the problem, any recommendations? And does size really matter (re scanners) since it can be scanned in sections and how often do clients actually bring in oversized art/photos anyway? These are just some of my thoughts. Any input will be helpful. My apologies if this has already been answered. 

BTW, really appreciate everyones generosity with sharing of information on this website- it's a great community. Thank you all.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I'm hesitant in purchasing the 1280 b/c it is a dye ink printer but I definitely need the width since my clients' requests are usually 2XL~5XL.


Hi Chloe, you can get aftermarket pigment based ink for the 1280. You can also get a bulk ink system (CIS) for the epson 1280

:welcome:


----------



## yummerz (Jan 13, 2007)

Great! I was wondering about that. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

yummerz said:


> Great! I was wondering about that. Thanks for clarifying.


Epson 1280 $300

CIS ink system $199


----------



## yummerz (Jan 13, 2007)

Got it! 

Thanks.


----------

